# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Nom Khwaai

## schiene

Habe ich noch nie vorher gesehen...
Herbs for health: Uvaria rufa Bl.(Nom Khwaai)

*Nom Khwaai*

----------


## wein4tler

Hast Du sie verkostet? Ist eine Abart des Magnolienbaumes.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...im Isaan sagt man da zu - piporn-

----------


## schiene

> Hast Du sie verkostet? Ist eine Abart des Magnolienbaumes.


Nein,das Bild habe ich im Internet gefunden.Ich habe die Frucht vorher noch nie gesehen.Kann dir somit nix zum Geschmack sagen.

----------

